# wasted talent



## intelguru (Oct 14, 2008)

I need some help.  I am a 35f stuck in a CAV unit.  Nothing against the CAV but I am a very very smart and talented intel guy and I feel like I am wasting away in this CAV unit.  I picked Intel because I love solving puzzles, and it seemed a challenging and very rewarding job.  and while I was at AIT, I had a blast I was so pumped for my new life as a 35f but now I am not so sure,  I barely do anything that deals with intel.  But my unit is fenced in and I am not allowed to transfer to a MI BDE.  sorry everyone, I just needed to vent alittle.  I will just make the best of my next 2.5 years and do my job the best I can as I always do.  thanks for listening.

Intelguru


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 14, 2008)

If you're fenced, probably not a lot you can do right now.  Take the experience for what it is, do what you can with what you've got, and transfer to a SOF unit the second your fence is lifted.


----------



## car (Oct 14, 2008)

Nug it out. Build a rep as a solid, intel operator and a reliable Soldier. It doesn't happen over night. You'll learn a lot on your deployment.

Sometimes you get chicken salad, and somtimes you get chickenshit - but you still gotta eat. :cool:

Earn your spurs and your Stetson!


----------



## FNG_tracker (Oct 15, 2008)

just suck it up and drive on, hopefully you have a good NCO over there to square you away. I have a few 35f working for me, out of their MOS, and I do what i can to keep them motivated about being MI. Every place you go in the army is different, just remember that every place has something to teach you. Stay gung ho, and things will work out for you.


----------



## moobob (Oct 15, 2008)

Learn everything you can about being an analyst on your own time. If you can get any time away from your unit, see if you can find a knowledgeable 35F local to you as a mentor. Remember that when you are coming up with products when you are deployed, keep in mind that what the guy on the ground needs intelwise is far more important than your own curiosities. Figure out whats important and prioritize your time as such.

Coming from a 35M perspective, learn everything you can about Cav to where you are as good or better at their jobs then they are. If you are so smart, then you can pull it off right? Probably not, but you need to be proficient as a soldier. 1. They will trust you eventually. 2. you will have an idea of what they REALLY need as far as intel goes. 

You might not have such a great time in an MI BDE either. I didn't. Shut your mouth about it until you have a reasonable chance of pulling it off, put go to a SOF unit as soon as you can (be a good soldier, network when the opportunity presents itself i.e. deployment)... Some you can apply for, or a combination of luck and knowing someone, or just luck... if you're lucky that is.


Just my opinion...


----------



## moobob (Oct 15, 2008)

Forgot to add: I am understating this but Mara and car have been around the block. Especially car.

Their advice is golden.


----------



## Ajax (Oct 15, 2008)

AIT?  If you are still comparing things to AIT, you haven't got the time on ground to bitch.  Do your time and then move on to bigger and better things.  NOTHING is as cool as it looks in the brochure....except my ODA.  Right V?


----------



## AugieSpook (Dec 14, 2008)

Sounds like you may be trying to compare strategic intel practices to tactical practices.  You are primarily trained at AIT on strategic so this is actually an excellent opportunity to learn how things work in the field.  You can also learn alot by simply observing your own unit's security flaws and where you would shore up any potential intel leaks.  That will give you insight to the workings of other units experiencing similar traits.  Follow the advice of these guys as their life experiences in MI will take you far in your career.


----------



## car (Dec 14, 2008)

AugieSpook said:


> Sounds like you may be trying to compare strategic intel practices to tactical practices.  You are primarily trained at AIT on strategic so this is actually an excellent opportunity to learn how things work in the field.  You can also learn alot by simply observing your own unit's security flaws and where you would shore up any potential intel leaks.  That will give you insight to the workings of other units experiencing similar traits.  Follow the advice of these guys as their life experiences in MI will take you far in your career.



Augie's right, dudelero. Adapt to it. Everything you do is a learning experience, and will make you a sage, wise one......some day.


----------



## varsity (Dec 14, 2008)

Ajax said:


> AIT?  If you are still comparing things to AIT, you haven't got the time on ground to bitch.  Do your time and then move on to bigger and better things.  NOTHING is as cool as it looks in the brochure....except my ODA.  Right V?



LOL.........No, but seriously, Your right.....................We are pretty cool!

Intelguru:  Do your time.  We have ALL had to do our shit time.  That's the time you look back on and say "hey, I'm glad I did that."  I wouldn't want to do it again, but it made me better for what I'm doing now and for the future.  And remember;  some people have shittier times than others.  By working hard and doing your job right the first time without complaining, your time may be less-shittier than the "others".

My:2c:

Ajax:  We needeth to speaketh bout some she ite.  Let me know when you gonna get back.


----------



## RetPara (Dec 15, 2008)

OH MY GOD.....  I have so BTDT....  :doh:

Son you are going to learn more about being a soldier, about what intelligence can actually do to destroy the enemy and save our folks lives there; THAN ANYPLACE that is echelons above reality.

When I went in the Army I thought Strategic shit like figuring out how the last two wheat harvests would impact Soviet tank production for the next year was cool shit.  It was and is....  but when you start working with the troops in your unit doing briefings listening to what you might think are their silly stupid ass grunt questions AND then give them an answer you will will build respect.  I hope you find that as you answers troops questions then NCO's and Officers will seek your opinion.  You have develop a reputation for being painfully, but tactfully truthful in all matters.  (IE "Sir; that may be not be a real good idea" instead of "That is the fucking dumbest idea I have seen since God gave women the ability to speak!!!")

EMBRACE THE SUCK.  You are treading where too many MI weenies have feared to tread, but have an opportunity to create a reputation and develop friends that can follow you for decades.  Learn to take care of the BS details like Intelligence training at the company level, Arms Rooms inspections, and physical security audits QUICKLY, CORRECTLY, EFFICIENTLY.  Then you will have time for research preparing briefs or other FUN stuff.  

Oh on a side note....  if you aren't studying all the time your wasting your time.  You need a Military Book Club and History Book Club memberships.  You need to read at least two books a month if your really serious about this.  When I retired half my HHG weight was books that were being shipped as professional items (AND NO some of the books did not have pictures either).


----------



## car (Dec 15, 2008)

RetPara said:


> (AND NO some of the books did not have pictures either).



Maybe not, but I bet they had *LARGE PRINT!*


----------



## varsity (Dec 15, 2008)

car said:


> Maybe not, but I bet they had *LARGE PRINT!*



Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha...............................Big breath
Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha...............................

Just kiddin.  Naw, that was funny.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Dec 16, 2008)

You have very.....very very good INTEL......IntelG...run with it.... 

The posters are all BTDT's....

:cool::cool::cool:

:2c:


----------



## FORAC (Dec 21, 2008)

I posed a similar question and everyone that has replied to this thread pointed me in the right direction via PM's...they answered honestly and directly.

_I am better for it. _

The BTDT's here aren't going to BS you; embrace their advice.


----------



## TACTINTELWTF (Jun 6, 2013)

Hey man..35F is what you make of it..I got lucky and went to 3-71 CAV, 3 Brigade, 10th MTN and got put as the COIST NCOIC...as a SPC. The COIST team was MTO'ed a 35F, A SSG which is usually the Fister, falls under the FSO, and had like three 11B or 19D's put on it..in my case..I was the only one on the team. My commander was all about Actionable Intelligence. I sucked it up, learned all I could, gained my troops respect for knowing what the hell I was doing, and we deployed. 3 months were spend with ODA teams in Khakrez, 3 months we were doing SIGINT based lethal targeting of HVI's in the Arghandab, 3 months we did air assaults into sporadic villages all over Kandahar with ODA teams and as prep for Division level ops. I was doing all targeting, TSE, Detainee Ops, Fusion, and current ops for my troop. I was also doing 2 patrols a day carrying different shit including Vallons, PSS-15, Mine Hounds, and Thor high side and low side. You know how I got to do all the tactical cool shit..by gaining respect and not being a turd, oh and volunteering. I am now at a troop at 1-2 CR, another CAV unit. And starting the process up again. Intel is what you make of it..I would shoot myself if I had to go to BN, Brigade, or a MICO. I love getting my hands dirty, bagging the bad guys, doing patrols and actually going after the intel and understanding my Operational Environment instead of looking at a place on a map and ready patrol debriefs and "guessing" what is going on with a unit's AO. I knew because I was out there every day. We were highly successful because I gave a shit instead of giving excuses. (PS got my CAB 10x over as well). So quit complaining and get to work learning everything you can. Get strong mentally and physically..and then try to get in with GROUP, USASED, GREAT SKILLS, SOT-A, SMU, or anything else available..there is also CI, PSYOPS, CIVIL AFFAIRS, 160th...you name it.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 6, 2013)

TACTINTELWTF said:


> Hey man..35F is what you make of it..I got lucky and went to 3-71 CAV, 3 Brigade, 10th MTN and got put as the COIST NCOIC...as a SPC. The COIST team was MTO'ed a 35F, A SSG which is usually the Fister, falls under the FSO, and had like three 11B or 19D's put on it..in my case..I was the only one on the team. My commander was all about Actionable Intelligence. I sucked it up, learned all I could, gained my troops respect for knowing what the hell I was doing, and we deployed. 3 months were spend with ODA teams in Khakrez, 3 months we were doing SIGINT based lethal targeting of HVI's in the Arghandab, 3 months we did air assaults into sporadic villages all over Kandahar with ODA teams and as prep for Division level ops. I was doing all targeting, TSE, Detainee Ops, Fusion, and current ops for my troop. I was also doing 2 patrols a day carrying different shit including Vallons, PSS-15, Mine Hounds, and Thor high side and low side. You know how I got to do all the tactical cool shit..by gaining respect and not being a turd, oh and volunteering. I am now at a troop at 1-2 CR, another CAV unit. And starting the process up again. Intel is what you make of it..I would shoot myself if I had to go to BN, Brigade, or a MICO. I love getting my hands dirty, bagging the bad guys, doing patrols and actually going after the intel and understanding my Operational Environment instead of looking at a place on a map and ready patrol debriefs and "guessing" what is going on with a unit's AO. I knew because I was out there every day. We were highly successful because I gave a shit instead of giving excuses. (PS got my CAB 10x over as well). So quit complaining and get to work learning everything you can. Get strong mentally and physically..and then try to get in with GROUP, USASED, GREAT SKILLS, SOT-A, SMU, or anything else available..there is also CI, PSYOPS, CIVIL AFFAIRS, 160th...you name it.


 


It's not often that we have epic necroposting and epic failure to follow simple instructions in the same post.

TACTINTELWTF, please make an intro post in accordance with the site rules before posting again.  Thanks.


----------



## TACTINTELWTF (Jun 6, 2013)

I guess I F'ed that up. Apologies..Here is my intro post. Currently with 1-2 CR. Was with 3-71 CAV, 3BCT, 10th MTN. I am currently and E5. And I get fed up with people making excuses for not being motivated. And I have no idea what the heck epic necroposting is. I do apologize for the failiure to follow simple instructions. Didn't read the first chat in the menu just happen to see this one.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 6, 2013)

TACTINTELWTF You once again failed to follow simple instructions. Your intro post goes somewhere specific. Find and post your intro there.


----------



## 8654Maine (Jun 6, 2013)

Epic popcorn.


----------



## Scotth (Jun 6, 2013)

TACTINTELWTF said:


> And I have no idea what the heck epic necroposting is.


 
If you look at the date for the last post prior to you reopening this thread you will see a date.


The thread has been dead for over 4 years hence the necro reference.  Necroposting would be applied to something that hasn't been active for 6 months, going back 4 years makes it epic.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 6, 2013)

TACTINTELWTF said:


> I guess I F'ed that up. Apologies..Here is my intro post. Currently with 1-2 CR. Was with 3-71 CAV, 3BCT, 10th MTN. I am currently and E5. And I get fed up with people making excuses for not being motivated. And I have no idea what the heck epic necroposting is. I do apologize for the failiure to follow simple instructions. Didn't read the first chat in the menu just happen to see this one.


 

It's not a problem, it happens quite often. But, as my brother cback points out, you're still a no-go at this station. Read through the site rules, find the appropriate guidance, and make the appropriate adjustment. Please get it right this time, you're making all of us intel types look bad, lol.

I agree with Scotth's explanation of necroposting.


----------

